# Überspannungsschutz inkl. Netzwerk sinnvoll?



## Soki (2. Juni 2009)

*Überspannungsschutz inkl. Netzwerk sinnvoll?*

Servus Hardwaregötter!

Ich wollte mir eine Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz kaufen. So ab 30€ ist da auch der Schutz des Netzwerkes mit drin. Ist sowas sinnvoll für einen DSL Anschluss? Irgendwie hatte ich mal gelesen, dass die Dinger nur für ISDN ausgelegt sind, bzw. die Signalstärke auch reduziert ist. Das Mietshaus ist schon was älter, und teilweise knackst es ziemlich laut aus den Boxen wenn es irgendwo Störungen im Stromnetz (oder Telekabel, nicht sicher) gibt.

Gibts da gute Infos zu? Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz inkl. Netzwerk sinnvoll?*



			
				Soki am 02.06.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Hardwaregötter!
> 
> Ich wollte mir eine Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz kaufen. So ab 30€ ist da auch der Schutz des Netzwerkes mit drin. Ist sowas sinnvoll für einen DSL Anschluss? Irgendwie hatte ich mal gelesen, dass die Dinger nur für ISDN ausgelegt sind, bzw. die Signalstärke auch reduziert ist. Das Mietshaus ist schon was älter, und teilweise knackst es ziemlich laut aus den Boxen wenn es irgendwo Störungen im Stromnetz (oder Telekabel, nicht sicher) gibt.
> 
> Gibts da gute Infos zu? Danke schonmal



naja, es schadet sicher nix, auf der anderen seite isses eher unwahrscheinlich, dass irgendwas über den splitter und nch den router dann in den PC übergeht.


----------



## Soki (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz inkl. Netzwerk sinnvoll?*



			
				Herbboy am 02.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, es schadet sicher nix, auf der anderen seite isses eher unwahrscheinlich, dass irgendwas über den splitter und nch den router dann in den PC übergeht.


Hm, ich wüsste nicht, dass Splitter oder Router einen integrierten Schutz hätten. Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz inkl. Netzwerk sinnvoll?*



			
				Soki am 02.06.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich meinte das so, dass vlt. der splitter "gefetzt" wird, mit viel pech auch der router, aber dass dann auch noch der PC was abbekommt, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. wenn der splitter schon durchbrennt, dann geht die überspannung vlt. schon gar nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## usopia (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Überspannungsschutz inkl. Netzwerk sinnvoll?*

...hab mal gelesen, daß so eine Schutzleiste nur Sinn macht, wenn man auch wirklich alle Leitungen miteinbezieht. Also auch Netzwerk, Telefon und vor allem Antennenanschlüsse fürs TV etc.
Allerdings gibt es nur sehr wenige Geräte, die das alles in sich vereinen. Hier mal die Schutzleiste, die in dem Test sehr gut abgeschnitten hat:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a102316.html


----------

